# Think Vape Finder



## Jonas Napo (12/6/17)

Hey guys I want to know what are your thoughts on the Think Vape Finder 167?


----------



## Strontium (12/6/17)

Very cool piece of kit


----------



## Jonas Napo (12/6/17)

Strontium said:


> Very cool piece of kit


Would you say it's a good buy?


----------



## Strontium (12/6/17)

It's a top mod no doubt, it's just a copy of the therion. Personally I like the therion but there isn't much between them, the 510 placement looks more awkward on the Think vape but it servers a purpose namely that you'll never have over hang. Both have solid dna chipsets etc.


----------



## Jonas Napo (13/6/17)

Think Vape Finder167

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Strontium (13/6/17)

Yoh, that's beautiful love the fire button.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jonas Napo (13/6/17)

Strontium said:


> Yoh, that's beautiful love the fire button.


Thanks, now to pair it with a tank to complete it.


----------



## ettiennedj (13/6/17)

Absolutely Love Mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

